# Unterstützung für verschiedene Datenbanken



## jf (21. Jul 2011)

Hallo, gibt es Strategien, wie man verschiedene Datenbanken (z. B. Orakel und MySQL) in einem Projekt unterstützen kann? Ich möchte bei der Installation festlegen können, welcher Connector verwendet werden soll. Idealerweise sollte es auch möglich sein, zwischen verschiedenen Connector-Versionen auszuwählen, so das dieser auch in jedem Fall zur installierten Datenbank-Server-Version passt.

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2011)

DAO, AbstractDaoFactory, etc. pp.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (21. Jul 2011)

maki meint mit dieser Wortsammlung bestehende DesignPattern  *klugs******


----------

